
Cisco Is Making It More Difficult to Use Pre-Owned Hardware - sebazzz
https://ifixit.com/News/cisco-is-making-it-more-difficult-to-use-pre-owned-hardware
======
sarcasmatwork
That have made it difficult for many years. Buying old hardware, and you
need/want to update the OS on it? Nope, can't do that without a CCIE or
someone certified to download that image.. All while you're trying to learn
CISCO on the gear. Now there is virtual which makes it easier, but still CISCO
is a trap. Dont just learn cisco, learn them all. Extreme, Dell, Arista,
Mellanox etc. Cisco syntax is poor vs the others imho.

------
allana
Cisco smells money, they see their network as a service sub-brand Meraki
pulling in tons of money from clients that don't want their network to brick.

I wish this would trigger a migration to other vendors that don't brick your
hardware when you don't pay them for a license, eg: Ubiquiti, WatchGuard, etc.

------
techslave
netapp was one of the earliest to pull this

